# Melted First Button



## kkmonte (May 7, 2013)

Just wanted to share my first button. Thanks to everyone for the info but a special big thanks to Butcher and Steve. This was from approx. 4.75 lbs of gold fingers (various qualities). Dropped gold twice with SMB, washed gold powder per harold's instructions. The entire top is one big pipe, it's hard to photograph though! This comes in at 5.7-5.8 grams (my scale only does tenths of a gram).

-Ken


----------



## kkmonte (May 13, 2013)

Edit'ed my original post to include button (was just powder before).
Ken


----------



## Claudie (May 13, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## AndyWilliams (May 13, 2013)

Wow, looks great! Can you include something as a frame of reference next time? Maybe a quarter or something.


----------

